# It's Official, Finley Waived



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2135039

I think all Mavs fans see this as a sad day. He's been here since the start of the Mavs turnaround. He has been the face of the Mavs and carried this team on his back many times. He will be dearly missed as he now will move on to another team. Good luck where ever Michael Finley goes.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nooooooooo :sad: :upset:


----------



## maverette04131 (Feb 5, 2005)

:no:  :krazy: :upset:​
Man, I wish I knew how to cry, then I'd cry for him...but damn these dry wretched eyes... :dead:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I was proven wrong again. I just didn't think they would let him walk away, especially when teams like Phoenix, San Antonio, Miami, and Houston are considered his likely destination.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

This comes as a surprise to me, I know people were saying he would be waived since the rule was made, but I didn't think the Mavericks would have the heart to do something like this. Finley has been through the thick and the thin and I thought that would be more appreciated by the management, but I guess in the end it is a business after all.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

It's a very sad day for me. Finley has been one of my favorite players in the league for some time now. I knew this was coming, but had hoped that maybe, just maybe, he'd be allowed to stay.

Finley will be sorely missed by me and by his teammates as well I'm sure. I wish him the best of luck wherever he goes.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

He's goin to PHX and we can't do anything about it....

Think about it. He'll get starters minutes next to Nash, Matrix, Amare, and who ever they feel putting at C. 6th man will be Raja Bell. That would be 3 ex Mavs playing for the Suns. :sour:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope he goes to Miami but if he doesnt then PHX so he can play with the other ex Mavs.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I really think its between PHX and Denver. In Miami he wouldn't be guarenteed a starting spot.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think Denver is out of the Picture. It between Miami, PHX, and the Spurs. He would improve all of those teams if he went on one of them. He has the best chances of winning the championship with Miami and the Spurs. PHX has one of his best friends so they have a chance. But from what I heard, Miami can offer the full MLE.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

stevemc said:


> He's goin to PHX and we can't do anything about it....
> 
> Think about it. He'll get starters minutes next to Nash, Matrix, Amare, and who ever they feel putting at C. 6th man will be Raja Bell. That would be 3 ex Mavs playing for the Suns. :sour:


Actually, Kurt Thomas is starting at PF, and Amare will still be at C. He's working on his ball handling and passing skills too. We're gonna use him as a point-center supposedly to have his ball in his hands late more.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

The Suns are sure going to a slow style of basketball huh?

Funny thing is, Mavs are too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

stevemc said:


> The Suns are sure going to a slow style of basketball huh?
> 
> Funny thing is, Mavs are too.


Yeah, I think we'll slow it down a bit just enough. We also want to get more effcient late in games, if you recall in those Spurs games, we had leads but we couldnt rebound, and weren't efficient enough. 

I also think Grant and Thomas moves were to throw bodies at Duncan too. Make him work. But we'll still run too. Nash can force it and Marion will also get some time at PF too. Thomas would only be the one in starting lineup who couldnt run. We don't need him to run lol. Not sure who the startin SG will be though. Either Bell, or Finley if we signed him.

Yeah, Mavs transformation started last yr. I think you guys woulda matched up better against the Spurs than we did.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

i hate to say it... but im gonna miss him he was a key roll to our sucess in past years and was prolly one of our most deadliest shooters so i dont think we gain anythin in this.... well atleast not yet anyway


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

> Mavs Waive Finley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna miss him man :boohoo:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tough break for Finley, but just goes to show what a nice team Dallas has to let a player of the caliber of Finley walk.

Quick question...

Anyone think the Nuggets still have a shot at aquiring Finley ?

As a Nuggets fan I'm praying we can steal him from some of the higher rated teams such as the Spurs and Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> Tough break for Finley, but just goes to show what a nice team Dallas has to let a player of the caliber of Finley walk.
> 
> Quick question...
> 
> ...


Well, I heard Fin said Nuggets are the furthest team he'll go. No one lower. So, he prolly thinks they're contenders.


----------

